# A special Red Friday treat in Ottawa



## niner domestic (29 May 2007)

The CDS has "invited" all serving members of the CF who are in Ottawa to attend a 5km run with him on Friday, June 1, at 1100.  The route will begin at 101 and follow the canal, leading back to Parliament Hill.  

So come on out and cheer for our members and don't forget to wear red.  

(Date corrected. Sorry about the date, I have month end on the brain...lol)


----------



## Haggis (29 May 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> The CDS has "invited" all serving members of the CF who are in Ottawa to attend a 5km run with him on Friday, May 31, at 1100.  The route will begin at 101 and follow the canal, leading back to Parliament Hill.
> 
> So come on out and cheer for our members and don't forget to wear red.



Actually, it's Friday June 1st and the route begins on the bike path next to NDHQ .  Each Group Principal/ECS will have a muster point on the path.  The run/walk begins at noon and it is also open to DND employees.  

Detailed instructions are available through the chain of command at NDHQ.

I'll be there!


----------



## Takeniteasy (29 May 2007)

Will be there, flying in from Winnipeg for a few other events as well. See you all there.


----------



## medaid (29 May 2007)

Can I get a FIN Code for this event? It'll be part of my recruiting gig, and public out reach


----------



## Rice0031 (29 May 2007)

Awesome, I'll do it.
I'll be the one wearing the red t-shirt. 
See you there.


----------



## dapaterson (29 May 2007)

The appropriateness of the military conducting a rally of any sort at the seat of the national government was apparently never discussed.

Groups rally on Parliament Hill to lobby government.  In a democratic state it is wholly inappropriate for the military, whether in uniform or out, to conduct any such demonstration - even if the avowed intent is not to lobby government.

I'm certain that the fine folks at JAG have perused QR&O chapter 19, and have decided that this rally does not fall afoul of QR&O 19.44 ( 8 ).  But it still marks a departure from the norm: that the military should only be present at the seat of government when invited to be there (such as the Changing of the Guard, or ceremonial gun salutes).

As individuals, CF members hold most of the same rights as any other Canadian citizens.  But as a formed group there are additional restrictions; descending en masse on the seat of national government may not be excluded in writing, but is definitely excluded in practice and history.

Rally at the site of the War Museum?  Completely appropriate.  Major's Hill Park?  Certainly.  But not the "force of last resort" rallying at the seat of government.


***Edited to remove smiley that replaced the 8 in the QR&O reference


----------



## Takeniteasy (29 May 2007)

I am wondering if one of the reasons for having this run is because the CF recognition program event is also at the same time. This is a 4 day event capped with an invite to the House of Commons for 12 CF members from the regular, reserve, rangers and cadets, 3 from each element with one from the rangers, reserve and cadets in attendance. I know there are a number of events scheduled and this is one of them.


----------



## Journeyman (29 May 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> *But it still marks a departure from the norm*:


NDHQ pers doing PT?


----------



## Reccesoldier (29 May 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## Haggis (29 May 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> NDHQ pers doing PT?



Yep!  That's why I'm going.  I want to see this!!



> Rally at the site of the War Museum?  Completely appropriate.  Major's Hill Park?  Certainly.  But not the "force of last resort" rallying at the seat of government.



*dapaterson:*  I don't see any problem with the rally location.  The stated intent of this event is twofold:  1. To show support for those who support us including (some of ) our elected officials and 2. to highlight the CDSs emphasis on physical fitness in the CF.  Since we are rallying to say "thanks" to those who support us, Parliament Hill seems like an apporpriate place to thank Canada as a whole.

Regarding the second aim:  _Maybe_ if some of the NDHQ civvies understand why we need to be fit they will be more understanding in allowing their CF members to do PT during work hours and not insisting that the "make up the time" used for PT by working longer.   There are still "managers" at NDHQ who only see an hour of productivity walking out the door when a member departs for PT.  Maybe if they understand the physical demands of the job and the benefits of fitness, and hear it right from Himself, this mindset can change.


----------



## Haggis (29 May 2007)

One more thing.  About midday today, the start timing was backed off to 1300 hours.  My guess is to allow those who participate to go home after the event.

See y'all there!


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Jun 2007)

I'd say that was a pretty good turn-out, no?
"5000 people," according to the CDS.
The run was pretty good, too.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Jun 2007)

It was awesome, I have some pics to post later (after I blurr out the very visible faces of pers) and I even had one pic taken of moi and the big guy! But this one pic says it all...


----------



## proudnurse (1 Jun 2007)

Sounds like you all had a wonderful time, glad to hear about the turnout too Rice. From your photo niner, looks like the weather was beautiful... I'm glad everyone had a great day, in our Nation's Capitol   

~Rebecca


----------



## Haggis (1 Jun 2007)

Yep, I had a blast.  First time ever that "NDHQ" did PT as a group.

Gen Hillier is an incredibly engaging speaker.


			
				proudnurse said:
			
		

> From your photo niner, looks like the weather was beautiful...


He even thanked th padre for the good weather.

Hopefully it will become an annual event.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Jun 2007)

Here's a pic of the Hill...

I loved the reverberation of the 3 Hoorays around the downtown core...it gave me shivers hearing it.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Jun 2007)

And the start...


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jun 2007)

Just saw it on the CTV evening news.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Jun 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I even had one pic taken of moi and the big guy!



I was standing right in front of the steps that The Man (sorry Mike, the "other" Man) was speaking from. Gen. Hillier and the CFWO had a lot of people jump up for pictures.

Vern, I think I spotted you. You weren't wearing red, by chance?


----------



## Reccesoldier (1 Jun 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> I was standing right in front of the steps that The Man (sorry Mike, the "other" Man) was speaking from. Gen. Hillier and the CFWO had a lot of people jump up for pictures.
> 
> Vern, I think I spotted you. You weren't wearing red, by chance?



The two of us must have been within spitting distance then.

I was the bald middle aged sweaty guy in the red t-shirt. ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2007)

Looks like it was a good time. Wish I could have been there to see it.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Jun 2007)

Reccesoldier said:
			
		

> The two of us must have been within spitting distance then.
> 
> I was the bald middle aged sweaty guy in the red t-shirt. ;D



I was the younger sweaty guy in the red t-shirt.
I think I was the only moron person who went for the run that was wearing pants.

Vern, did you come for the run, or just the rally?


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> I was the younger sweaty guy in the red t-shirt.
> I think I was the only moron person who went for the run that was wearing pants.
> 
> Vern, did you come for the run, or just the rally?



Speaking of morons...I hope there's another Vern on this site somewhere...because this is my first post in this thread!!   ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jun 2007)

G'uh, I mean Niner Domestic.

...excuse the brain lapse.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> G'uh, I mean Niner Domestic.
> 
> ...excuse the brain lapse.



No problem, I had two or three of those myself...just today!!  :-\


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No problem, I had two or three of those myself...just today!!  :-\



Two or three problems, or brain lapses?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> Two or three problems, or brain lapses?



1 problem, but 2 or 3 brain lapses. ;D ...

Normal for me!!


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jun 2007)

Niner, those pictures are fantastic thanks for sharing some more. 

~Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2007)

Those are really great pictures!  I just have to ask, who is the colorblind guy in the orange t-shirt??  :  ;D


----------



## Penny (2 Jun 2007)

Niner - great pictures. Thank you.
I am grateful to have been able to go on the run, but I didn't have a camera to capture all that awesome red with. 
I found the CDS' words about the humble, young soldier very touching, especially when he said "humility is not thinking less of yourself, just thinking of yourself less."  
Cheers!


----------



## Poppa (2 Jun 2007)

Rice said:
			
		

> I think I was the only moron person who went for the run that was wearing pants.



Nope, at least one other. Namely me.


----------

